# Got a question for Nergal of Behemoth?



## DDDorian (Dec 7, 2009)

Since the new Behemoth album _Evangelion_ dropped recently and the band will be touring Europe and the US soon I figured it'd be a good time to try for an interview, so here we are. If you've got a question you wanna ask guitarist/frontman Nergal about the new album, his signature ESP HEX-7 guitar or the band in general then post it here! I've gotta turn this one around in about a week so if you wanna ask something don't hesitate to post

Here's a track from the new album for those who need a refresher:


----------



## sami (Dec 7, 2009)

Tell him that a fan in Texas say Evangelion is a great fucking album (scuse the language) and wants to know when they're going to make another DVD?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 7, 2009)

Did your unearthly ability to growl just come naturally? 
What are some of your views on all of the goings on in the world right now?
When were you first exposed to the seven string guitar, and what attracted you to it?

edit: and tell him that he seems to have at least 2 fans in the southern US


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2009)

Why did he go with 648mm scale on the signature model from the 666mm scale on his old 7


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2009)

Behemoth became the biggest/most popular Polish band, you're playing all over the world, are there any "special" places you like playing most ? How can you compare playing in front of your fans in Poland to other countries ?


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 8, 2009)

I read somewhere in wikipedia that you did six years at Gdansk
Uni, does that mean we can call you Doctor Nergal?
At the end of the song At the Left Hand ov God, there's a chant
in Arabic which means there is no god but Allah. Why?
Because it contradicts the entire song itself?


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll ask a question or 2:

What's all in your rig and what do you consider to be the best piece of gear in that rig?

How do you go about the songwriting process? Do the riffs just come to you naturally or do you try to work them out?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

Touring Europe? When?

My question is how was the writing process different on Evangelion to The Apostasy as they are two very different sounding albums?


----------



## moreNapalmplz (Dec 8, 2009)

please ask him why he decided to change from black metal to blackened death metal


----------



## RenegadeDave (Dec 8, 2009)

Has the success of your latest album affected your ability to give high fives at all? How would you rate your high five-giving ability now since Evangelion as opposed to after The Apostasy?


----------



## Auyard (Dec 8, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Has the success of your latest album affected your ability to give high fives at all? How would you rate your high five-giving ability now since Evangelion as opposed to after The Apostasy?



I don't know if your serious or not but as someone who gives a lot of high-fives throughout the day I second this question.

Why is Seth still not a full member of the band?
I also second another DVD, starting with Demigod material onward.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 8, 2009)

What's next for Behemoth? New album in the works?


----------



## keyra (Dec 8, 2009)

what are you looking for in a woman ? :> like, what's your type :>


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 8, 2009)

any consideration of making the Hex-7 with better fret access? especially since Nergal actually uses those frets when he solos

and given the tight playing, why not go with a 27" scale on the Hex-7 to tighten things up even more?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 8, 2009)

keyra said:


> what are you looking for in a woman ? :> like, what's your type :>



His type is Polish pop stars, apparently:


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2009)

- Is it hard being so bad-ass all the time?
- Best way to tighten up picking for songs like Demigod?
- What made you use C# as your most recognizable (for lack of better term) tuning?
- Did you intend to use stage make-up from the start or did you add it in later for effect?


----------



## turdwrangler (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there a reason that you write your lyrics like a manifesto, with all the exclamation points? I love your lyrics and that lets me enjoy them further.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Dec 9, 2009)

how do you manage to keep improving your playing with every album, is there a routine you stick to? or just trying new things?

whats your setup/ favorite piece of gear in you setup?

whens a new dvd coming out?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2009)

Who/what has/have been your favorite band(s) to tour with?

What has been your least favorite tour experience?

What has been your favorite tour experience?


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 9, 2009)

Whats your favourite beer?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> His type is Polish pop stars, apparently:



Thats a photo from a popular Polish comedy talk show "Szymon Majewski Show" thats not Nergal...

Here's a more "actual" photo:




Here's another question

I dont know if this question has been already asked..
But it would be cool if Nergal would say something about his signature guitar, how did he came up with the idea for it etc.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a few 

I noticed your vocals have become much more clear over the past 5 years and even better than ever live, can you toss some tips as to how you've improved so much and maybe some good warmups you use before shows for us interested in them?

Is there any particular reason you decided to use 7s for songs such as Slaves Shall Serve, Inner Sanctum, and others?

How was it working with Warrel Dane on Inner Sanctum, and have you ever considered playing the song live without Dane? I noticed that you guys have never played Inner Sanctum live, which is sort of a bummer but very understandable.

Is there any reason you decided for your signature to be a 7 string and not a 6? Do you plan to have a 6 string signature guitar aswell? Also is there any chance of Seth becoming a permanent member of behemoth and also receiving a signature from ESP, or should we also expect a Seth signature?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 9, 2009)

To what extent to your background as a classicist inform your lyrics?


----------



## 0rdung (Dec 9, 2009)

whats her number
do hot polish girls like metal guys
http://img39.imagefra.me/img/img39/1/12/9/f_o4tb4nyty2cm_2629386.jpg


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 9, 2009)

How often do you find yourself Naked on stage during support bands sets?


----------



## keyra (Dec 9, 2009)

do you have many groupies ? 
what's your fav sex position? 
does Orion have a girlfriend


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 9, 2009)

I've always had a real deal question for any member of Behemoth;

Throughout your career, you've released an onslaught of music that pushes the boundaries of speed and brutality, but there's one overlooked part of Behemoth's sound that gets to me, and that's the lack of recognition that Behemoth can paint a picture with their music. I'm talking about war. Every time I put on Demigod, I find myself visioning a combination of Medieval, Roman, Egyptian, and other various war themes. Behemoth can draw you into their own personal take on the sounds of war, and actually make it seem like a battle is going on. Take for example, Conquer All. Conquer All, to me, always brought about the feeling of a war against religion, as well as the vice versa of a war for religion. It's almost like a 4 minute long story about the conquering of the race of man. I always wondered, _is this theory actually considered in the structural arrangements of Behemoth's music? Do you expect a track to have this outcome when it's complete?_ Behemoth's note choices always seemed very strict to me, as every one of their releases has this reoccuring "war" theme.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a good question:

Some time ago in an interview for a Polish newspaper "Metro" you encouraged fans to download music, and if they like the album they should go and buy it. You hoped for honesty from the fans.
You said you downloaded the new Alice in Chains record (it was before it was out), and really liked it, and you were going to buy it when it comes out.

If you download an album, and don't like it/or like only a couple/one two songs on it, do you just delete the downloaded files, or keep them ?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 12, 2009)

So, since you're a badass and sitch, what other famous musicians have you embodied in your 7000 year existance?



setsuna7 said:


> I read somewhere in wikipedia that you did six years at Gdansk
> Uni, does that mean we can call you Doctor Nergal?
> At the end of the song At the Left Hand ov God, there's a chant
> in Arabic which means there is no god but Allah. Why?
> Because it contradicts the entire song itself?



Question of the thread 

I love that song


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2009)

What kind of bears do you prefer to fight - polar, kodiak, black even?
How many bears (type of your choice) would you recommend taking on in a fight with your bare hands?
How many bears (again, type of your choice) would you recommend taking on in a fight with your Hex-7 sig?
Would you rather fight one really big powerful lazor bear with the Hex-7 or several smaller but potentially as deadly bears?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 15, 2009)

when i saw you on the Mayhem tour, i noticed you had something that looked like gum or a mint in your mouth. i then noticed the same thing in a studio video. first, what is it exactly, and is it used to ease the strain on your voice?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 15, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> when i saw you on the Mayhem tour, i noticed you had something that looked like gum or a mint in your mouth. i then noticed the same thing in a studio video. first, what is it exactly, and is it used to ease the strain on your voice?



Another very good question


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Dec 17, 2009)

moreNapalmplz said:


> please ask him why he decided to change from black metal to blackened death metal



Because he had the right idea


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 17, 2009)

Ask him what his main tuning is.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 28, 2009)

That oughta do it. Interview ahoy!


----------

